
Boon and Gable (A Better Way to Shop for Clothes) Is Hiring Full Stack Engineers - cjs327
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfLSXy1j2ayTM8t1uGyHvnQxRVqPRlRh2ufQiSdqSxORZyVJA/viewform?c=0&w=1
======
dianeloviglio
the dev team is 50/50 men and women and they have a paid parental leave
policy, as well as unlimited vacation and all the other perks that most seed
stage startups have!

